# للبيع مزرعة بكامل معداتها في ساق بالقصيم ***يوجد صور***



## هندواني (6 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 



للبيع مزرعة في ساق بمنطقة القصيم بكامل معداتها​ 



من مميزاتها :​ 


1-مملوكة بصك شرعي .​ 

2- أرضها مستوية .​ 

3- لا يوجد عليها أقساط للبنك الزراعي .​ 

4- مساحتها 650×750 .​ 



يـــوجــــد بها :​ 

1- عدد500 نخلة(سكري+خلاص+نبتة علي+أنواع أخرى)​ 

و 100 شجرة حمضيات .​ 




 




 






 



 



 






2- عدد 2 رشاش 6 أبراج , 3 أبراج .​ 



 




 




4- عدد 2 مكينة و طرمبة 6 بوصة ودفاعة .​ 


 






 




 




 




4- بذارة الجميح .​ 


 





5- لبانة ولجر .​ 


 





6- أقراص .


 





7-حصــادة​ 




 



 



8- سكن عمال .​ 


 





9- بركة مياه20 ×20​ 


 






10- مستودع .​ 


 




11- عدد 2 بئر .​ 






​ 

للاستفسارمن المالك:
أبوعبدالله
0544917780​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (6 يناير 2012)

*رد: للبيع مزرعة بكامل معداتها في ساق بالقصيم ***يوجد صور****

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## tjarksa (6 يناير 2012)

*رد: للبيع مزرعة بكامل معداتها في ساق بالقصيم ***يوجد صور****

الله يوفقك صراحة مزرعه رايقه ما شالله . :smile:


----------



## هندواني (7 يناير 2012)

*رد: للبيع مزرعة بكامل معداتها في ساق بالقصيم ***يوجد صور****

[align=center]السوم وصل 420 الف.[/align]


----------



## هندواني (12 يناير 2012)

*رد: للبيع مزرعة بكامل معداتها في ساق بالقصيم ***يوجد صور****

[align=center] 
السوم وصل 430 الف
[/align]


----------



## هندواني (15 يناير 2012)

*رد: للبيع مزرعة بكامل معداتها في ساق بالقصيم ***يوجد صور****

السوم وصل 440 الف.​


----------



## هندواني (18 يناير 2012)

*رد: للبيع مزرعة بكامل معداتها في ساق بالقصيم ***يوجد صور****

[align=center]السوم وصل 450 الف.[/align]


----------



## هندواني (3 فبراير 2012)

*رد: للبيع مزرعة بكامل معداتها في ساق بالقصيم ***يوجد صور****

السوم وصل 500 الف.​


----------



## جار ساق (3 فبراير 2013)

*رد: للبيع مزرعة بكامل معداتها في ساق بالقصيم ***يوجد صور****

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------

